# TYM Tractor



## joeh4232 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a TYM T700 the 3 point wont work . mechanics say the problem is the electronic controller assy. Has any body ran into this problem before? Is their a way to bypass this contoller to get the 3 point to lift up and down? A new controller is approx $600.00. It does alot of other things as well but I dont use those features only the 3 point lift. Any oppions would be appreciated.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I never have, but wanted to welcome you to the forum. Sounds like an expensive ordeal and I hope you can side door it.


----------



## joeh4232 (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks tractor beam . I have emailed the comany website but still have no answer back from them.


----------

